# Gag Grouper Caught at ft. Pickens



## FromNolaToPcola

I was fishing fort Pickens casting towards the old pier with live shrimp when I hooked a live squid about three inches long. Out of instinct I hooked the live squid onto my Carolina rig immediately.... O and did I mention that I was fishing off the beach. The squid was on bottom for less than two minutes, meanwhile I had just placed my rod in the rod holder. I lit a cigarette and before I knew it my shimano bait caster was peeling line. I grabbed my rod to set the hook and to my surprise I had a very powerful fish trying to fight to get in between the pilings. I was using 30lb PP so I but a good bit of muscle to the fish. After a nice fight I beached the grouper, I was very shocked by my catch. Live squid must be the ticket for making these fish that are not often caught near pier structures to bite. Hope you enjoyed the post.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice catch. I've dove there a lot, they're down there for sure but never heard of anybody getting one from shore.


----------



## rufus1138

+1 here, squid is my go-to bait when testing a new area and trying to catch baits.


----------



## salt-life

Dam! Nice man!!!


----------



## Austin

Dangggg! Grouper are not uncommon at all in the pass and the deep spots of the bay with structure at the bottom. About 20-30yds off the beach at pickens along the ICW, it drops off from about 6' to 15-20' pretty sharply. Not surprised to see that fish caught, even though it is very rare with the way you were fishing! Congrats man. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## BlackJeep

Nice fish. It gets deep quick along that area there, so not too surprising, especially in the cooler months.


----------



## Smarty

Very nice catch for sure! I would love to catch and hear him sizzling in some grease for a late night meal :thumbsup:


----------



## dustyflair

god i love fried grouper!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Nice surprise there.
Thanks for sharing your report & pic.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## PorknBeans

nice catch! we caught on off the shore a while back...i had to swim down 15ft to unsnag him from a rock though!


----------



## J0nesi

well my mind is made up im riding out there tonight then.


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

Definitely go out and fish Pickens... Reds have been on fire.(mostly all over 27') I would get a squid jig and set up a painters light.... Catch three-four squid put them in a live well and walk to the beach side of that structure....far side , away from where people cast from the pier.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Squid jig?


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

http://www.basspro.com/Magnum-Squid...3372&SST=2c9ee538-b876-faa8-aa8c-000074e49090


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I googled it, some says they put bait on it and wait for them to get hooked. But this one just says to jig them, how do you work them?


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

I jig it with some small slivers of shrimp... Usually works pretty quick.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Is that mainly a night lure or can it work during the day also?


----------



## FromNolaToPcola

Night in my experience... If you can see them you will catch them


----------



## captgoody

Yea, what sucks is it's illegal to keep them since they are not in season.... Good Catch!!


----------



## bakbone

Yeah there isn't a closed season on squid u can catch them year round


----------



## Kevin B

Congrats, nice fish.

Kevin


----------

